# IVF at leeds seacroft



## beavers89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi my names amira and me and my hubby hav been tryin to cnceive the 'natural' way for nearly 2years now and we've had no luck. I had been referred to seacroft under d care of mrs sharma and had a numerous amount of tests done to myself and my partner to determine which treatment would be best suited for us. The problem is my ovaries don't produce that many eggs and my hubbys sperm count is low so they've decided IVF will be d best and most effective treatment for us. I am 21 years old and my hubby is 26. I was just wondering if anyone has been through IVF at seacroft under the care of mrs sharma and whether the success rate was any good. I am absolutely terrified cz dis d only chance for us and I need some support and help plz xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Amira and welcome 

Here's some links you may find useful ...

Having/Had Treatment at Leeds/Seacroft ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259751.0

Male Factors ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0

IVF board ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0
Take a look at the ICSI sub board there too, ICSI is usually performed when there are male factors

When you have a start date for your treatment, join in with others having treatment at the same time ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Hope this helps  
Good luck


----------

